# Do we still have a builtin Dice Roller on these forums?



## Cleon (May 15, 2021)

The old {roll}{/roll} one as debuted in 2013's "*Test the dice roller*" doesn't appear to be working anymore, at least when I tried it today:

[roll]1d12[/roll]

Is it another casualty of the last Great Server Crash and I've only just noticed?


----------



## Morrus (May 16, 2021)

You're the first person to ask since we moved to Xenforo, I think. And the answer is... I don't know! I don't_ think_ so!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 16, 2021)

Morrus said:


> You're the first person to ask since we moved to Xenforo, I think. And the answer is... I don't know! I don't_ think_ so!



I used to use the roller a lot. I'm pretty sure there isn't one now, or I'd be using it!


----------



## Eltab (May 16, 2021)

Cleon said:


> Is <the dice roller> another casualty of the last Great Server Crash and I've only just noticed?



From memory, the dice roll function survived the Server Crash but was lost during the transition from vBulletin to XenForo.


----------



## AmerginLiath (May 16, 2021)

Morrus said:


> You're the first person to ask since we moved to Xenforo, I think. And the answer is... I don't know! I don't_ think_ so!



The D&D solution is to solve this with a roll…


----------



## Ath-kethin (May 16, 2021)

AmerginLiath said:


> The D&D solution is to solve this with a roll…



But _how_?


----------



## Hriston (May 16, 2021)

This is why my PbP is on DnD Beyond.


----------



## Cleon (May 16, 2021)

Morrus said:


> You're the first person to ask since we moved to Xenforo, I think. And the answer is... I don't know! I don't_ think_ so!
> 
> 
> Eltab said:
> ...




Thanks guys, I had a feeling it'd gone the way of the dodo but I thought I'd used it a few times since the Crash.

I tend to only use it when we have an intractable disagreement on General Monster Talk. Usually it's a vital topics as how to phrase a monster special ability's description, so we call upon the Random Number Gods to decide the issue since…



AmerginLiath said:


> The D&D solution is to solve this with a roll…
> 
> 
> Ath-kethin said:
> ...




How indeed!

I know! I'll Skype with the other party and we'll each roll a dice on the live video feed.  Hmm, we might need to use Really Big Dice to read the numbers but it'd mean that the questionable randomness of digital dice's RNG is no longer an issue!  Haven't you ever wondered if virtual polyhedrons are as trustworthy as the real solids?

Hmm, _maybe_ that isn't the most practical solution.

Or I could find a dice roller on some other platform, but the authenticity of the results could be a problem.  How can one party be sure the other party just didn't reroll until a good number came up?


----------



## dragoner (May 16, 2021)

A dice module for this forum software is extra, price is not too bad however. 

Here are a couple of external roller sites, not apps: 




__





						PBE Games: Dice Roller
					

Dice Roller: A general purpose email 				  dice roller for RPG or PBM games, or 				  fantasy leagues. Supports d4, d6, 				  d8, d10, d12, d20, FUDGE... well any 				  format dice.



					www.pbegames.com
				








__





						The Unseen Servant
					






					www.unseenservant.com


----------



## Cleon (May 18, 2021)

dragoner said:


> A dice module for this forum software is extra, price is not too bad however.
> 
> Here are a couple of external roller sites, not apps:
> 
> ...




Yes, I'm aware such sites exist and it seems the RPG based ones use registration and/or emailing signatures for roll verification but it seems a lot of bother to go to when we're only doing it a few times a year tops to resolve conversion quandaries on the General Monster Talk forum.

Being able to do it in the conversion thread was quite convenient! Well money is money and if a dice roller's not used much I can understand why They Who Decide didn't bother implementing it in the latest version(s) of Enworld's Forums.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 31, 2021)

Morrus said:


> You're the first person to ask since we moved to Xenforo, I think. And the answer is... I don't know! I don't_ think_ so!



Really? I'm sure someone asked about this back when the board was still in flux in the "missing features" thread that existed way back then.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 3, 2021)

Coyote Code is still around and working. Just make sure you don't put any punctuation like commas or apostrophes in the Notes field. Dashes, brackets, and braces seem to work fine in that field.





__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0
					





					www.coyotecode.net


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 3, 2021)

You can double up apostrophes to make them work: Tom''s Initiative would become Tom's Initiative.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 3, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> You can double up apostrophes to make them work: Tom''s Initiative would become Tom's Initiative.



Ah, okay. Cool, thanks for the tip.


----------

